# Sevier River Trifecta (and other stuff...)



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Over the last two weeks, I've had the chance to fish two different sections of the Sevier (the Upper, and East Fork in Kingston Canyon). Conditions are pretty tough right now, as flows are high, and especially murky in the Upper (where the fishing was surprisingly better). Despite that, a few fish were still brought to hand, and I even caught 3 different species, the highlights being 2 browns in the 17-18 inch range. One was on my first cast of the day. I don't even remember the last time that happened!

Brown; caught with a gold and red dotted Jakes Stream-A-Lure (which might be my new favorite spinner):



















Cutt; caught with a rainbow trout rapala (only fish caught in Kingston Canyon):



















Rainbow; caught with a black and green jig:










That's all for fish part of this report, but that doesn't mean it ends here. 
Prepare to be entertained by my stupidity.

When I was at the Upper, I spent some time focusing on a very deep and wide river bend. Let's just say it looked very fishy. I casted my spinner out for a while with no luck before switching to a small, lightweight marabou jig. I figured I really had to cast it hard in order to get it to the desired location. So, I whipped it out there (errr...tried to), and my reel went further than my jig...a lot further. It flew off my rod, and landed in a very deep, murky pool. I didn't have waders (I need a new pair), but I don't think they would have helped much anyway. The pool easily could have been several feet deep.

That didn't stop me from trying to retrieve it.

I spent the next half-hour pulling my recently spooled line out of the water and wrapping it around the butt of my rod. I figured that I might be able to simply pull the reel to shore when I got to the end of the line, since there was a small knot at the end. After what seemed like forever, I could finally feel that I was getting close to the end, and I felt tension when I pulled. I pulled a little harder...no give. Harder still...and...slack. I pulled the remainder of my line in, with no reel attached.

Awesome. :lol:

It wasn't the end of the world by any stretch of the imagination. The reel was part of a cheap $25 combo, but I actually liked it. It didn't FEEL cheap. Maybe I'll pick up another.

Let the lesson be learned, especially for those of you with expensive reels. Periodically check to make sure your reel is fastened securely to your rod. This event is exactly why I don't invest in expensive reels. The one expensive reel I've ever owned ($50+) is lying somewhere in the depths of Sand Hollow.

Happy St. Patrick's Day, and drink lots of Guinness, or go fishing (preferably, both). :mrgreen:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh, and sorry about the picture size and having to scroll over to the right. I guess I resized them a little too large this time.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Great report on a place I have not fished. I have never heard of a reel doing that. My ice reel fell off yesterday and luckily on the hike up my buddy picked it up.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice to see another report for you. Good job on the nice browns and that cutt is a beaut.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

We also fished the East Fork recently and did very well...I am surprised your results were different. Where did you fish? We fished near the old mill and up in John's Valley...in both places the water was a bit murky, but the fish were very willing. Here is a pic of the highlight--a 22 incher:


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

sorry....I don't know why the pic is sideways.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

That's a great brown, wyo2utah. I did have a nice fish hooked that threw my rainbow Rapala on the fight. That's always frustrating, especially on a slow day. Glad you had better success.

Let's see, where exactly was I fishing? Hmmm...I guess I'm not familiar with specific landmarks/locations within that canyon. After the town of Kingston, I drove until I found a good spot to pull off the highway, then I hiked down to the river to find some good holes, fished for a while, then continued to explore until the access got too tough. Then I'd hike up to my car and drive to another spot. I did this 3 or 4 times.

I definitely need a new pair of waders so I can hike along the riverbed instead of having to resort to bushwacking.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I missed what you said earlier in the thread where you said you fished in Kingston Canyon. We fished above Otter Creek in the Black Canyon area...this might have been the reason for our different successes. Not only does the area in Kingston Canyon get fished more, but the flows this winter have been up and down from the high water...the flows above Otter Creek in Black Canyon have been a bit more stable. I think this could have been why the fish were a bit more willing when we fished...


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

mjschijf said:


> When I was at the Upper, I spent some time focusing on a very deep and wide river bend. Let's just say it looked very fishy. I casted my spinner out for a while with no luck before switching to a small, lightweight marabou jig. I figured I really had to cast it hard in order to get it to the desired location. So, I whipped it out there (errr...tried to), and my reel went further than my jig...a lot further. It flew off my rod, and landed in a very deep, murky pool. I didn't have waders (I need a new pair), but I don't think they would have helped much anyway. The pool easily could have been several feet deep.
> 
> That didn't stop me from trying to retrieve it.
> 
> ...


I'm happy to hear that I'm not the only one that has had this happen! I was out at minersvilles last week and was already having a ****** day, (left some stuff at home, lost some stuff, broke some stuff, etc) and I said to myself, I'll give it one more cast and call it quits. So I wound up and threw out, and there goes my reel. Luckily I had a pair of waders in the truck and thanks to the wind the reel had landed square in a tree that was about 15 feet out in the water.(**** that lakes full right now) Lucky it hit that tree too, cause the wind had whirled the water up so bad I don't think I'd ever have found it. So I went out and got it but called it a day. I drove home feelin dumber'n hell.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

I recall driving along the river in both Kingston Canyon and Black Canyon but it seems to me that the property in both locations is posted as private. Is there access locations for public use and is it artificial and barbless only? I may be back there this summer and wouldn't mind doing a little catch and release. Great story and some really nice fish from you both.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

There are areas in both Kingston and Black Canyon that are private and public....They are pretty clearly marked. The DWR has Wildlife Management Areas in both and fishermen parking and access is marked with signs. Also, there is some BLM land as well that has fishing access.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> I missed what you said earlier in the thread where you said you fished in Kingston Canyon. We fished above Otter Creek in the Black Canyon area...this might have been the reason for our different successes. Not only does the area in Kingston Canyon get fished more, but the flows this winter have been up and down from the high water...the flows above Otter Creek in Black Canyon have been a bit more stable. I think this could have been why the fish were a bit more willing when we fished...


Ah...Black Canyon. That makes sense. I've never fished that stretch. I'll have to give it a try next time I'm over there. Also, good to know about the differences in the flows. I found some fishable sections where I was, but definitely on the high side.



Califbowmen said:


> I recall driving along the river in both Kingston Canyon and Black Canyon but it seems to me that the property in both locations is posted as private. Is there access locations for public use and is it artificial and barbless only? I may be back there this summer and wouldn't mind doing a little catch and release. Great story and some really nice fish from you both.


From the Guide Book:

East Fork Sevier River, Garfield and Piute counties

(a) Feeder canal from the diversion near Antimony
down the channel to Otter Creek Reservoir:
• CLOSED Jan. 1 through 6 a.m. on the second
Saturday of July.
(b) From the BLM boundary (about four miles
south of the town of Antimony) upstream to the
confluence of Deer Creek:
• Limit 2 trout.
• ARTIFICIAL FLIES AND LURES ONLY.

Artificial doesn't mean barbless, though. In fact, I'm not aware of any Utah fisheries that require barbless hooks.


----------

